# Seat leon engine bay detail



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi

Im planning to give the engine bay a good clean tomorrow, i have some APC and plenty of brushes and rags, but will probs want to rinse the engine to get all of the APC off,, thing is i dont know which areas to cover up and what to use to cover it up? if i can find a pic, could someone show me where to cover up and suggest what to use?

I will cover up the battery but dont want to damage anything by leaving something exposed!!

I will be just using a hose, with a sprinkler, no pressure washer.

Its a mk1 seat leon cupra

Thanks

EDIT: http://www.ukcar.com/road_tests/seat/seat-leon/small/engine.jpg <-- Pic of a cupra engine bay, not mine but the same layout


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

you should be alrite if your just using a hose mate!

i did that on my scooby, and like u said, just covered up the battery and alternator, and the major electrical components 

just wrap a couple of plastic bags around the electrica parts, and cling film the connectors etc 

si


----------

